

A CPU Bound Performance Comparison Between Clojure, Scala, and Ruby 2.2.2p95 - todd8
http://ghassan-ayesh.blogspot.com/

======
Ghassan100
Is this how bad Ruby's performance? This is orders of magnitude worse than
Ruby 1.9.x

